# Hangover Movie themed Costumes



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

I am turning my hubby into Alan this year and making my 4 month old daughter into "Carlos" in the baby carrier. I would like to dress up with them but being a stripper isn't an option. Other than going as the tiger - does anyone have any ideas or done anything similar?


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

I just had to chime in to say - LOVE this movie - and LOVE the idea of Alan and Carlos. Hysterical!! I like the tiger idea. What about the female cop? You could get a police costume and try to find a fake taser?


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

One of these tshirts would be really funny! I especially like the "is this hotel pager friendly?" LOL!!

http://shop.cafepress.com/the-hangover


----------



## Nelvira (Sep 15, 2010)

I like the tiger idea a lot.


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

the police woman, then make a fake taser gun connecting it to his head


----------

